# Jeep Wrangler 2-door owners....will bike fit inside?



## crtfour (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi,



I am interested in a Wrangler 2 door. I would haul my medium sized bike on a hitch carrier, but if I needed to lock it inside, would it fit diaganolly or any other way? If not, maybe an unlimited would be the way to go.

Thanks!


Rob


----------



## bikeguy0 (Aug 5, 2007)

You would need to flip down the back seat, and take off both wheels to get it to fit. May need to take the seat off as well. I could fit mine in a 1997 which is a bit smaller than the new ones.


----------



## piston honda (Sep 30, 2008)

I used to have a 2 door jeep- yes you can fit the bike in (I have an xl bike) and only have to take off the front wheel NOT the rear. I did not have to move the seat either. Top up or down it would fit fine.


----------

